# New Ruger 22/45 & upgrades I did



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

My new 22/45 came in a few weeks ago & I put 300 rounds through it at the range. 5 1/2" target model. What a fun pistol! Accurate too. 2 fail to feed with cheap hollow points, no big deal. Snagged between the top of the ramp & barrel. I took it home, stripped it down, lubed it & put in a Majestic Arms strip kit, Volquartsen accurizing kit, removed the magazine disconnect & the loaded chamber indicator. Went back to the range just to see if I didn't break anything. Just 200 rounds this time but no failures. Great trigger now. It didn't reset at first so I backed out the pre travel screw 1/4 turn. Then adjusted the over travel screw, filed off the tiny bit on the front. Used blue Locktite. Didn't stop there. I put on a Burris Fast Fire 3 red dot sight, 3 MOA & a Hogue Handall rubber grip sleeve which fits my hand better & looks nice too. Looking forward to going to the range now! Unfortunately I have a day's worth of things I have to get done first. Might be tomorrow. Oh! On the recommendation of a friend I bought an Ultimate Clip Loader. What a thumb saver! You just dump a box of .22 in it, gently move it around & the rounds fall in a groove, hang by the rim & slide down a channel. You slide your magazine in & pull it out loaded. In 2-3 seconds. After 3-4 boxes your thumb thanks you. I managed to get 19 different kinds of .22 lr online over the past month & I want to find out what shoots the smallest groups & then just get bricks of that when I can find it. No pic yet, I always have "technical difficulties" with that but I'll give it a try.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

first photo attempt. fail. this better not be harder than disassembling my 22/45. well I tried. I can post a link from Photobucket but not a picture.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Babbalou1956 said:


> first photo attempt. fail. this better not be harder than disassembling my 22/45. well I tried. I can post a link from Photobucket but not a picture.


The DISassembly is the easy part......


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> The DISassembly is the easy part......


True. I think I reassembled mine 6-7 times before it worked. Getting those pins in while holding parts without them shifting out of alignment, glad that's over. I almost gave up & looked for a gunsmith twice. Once that little plunger above the trigger fell out & I didn't know it until I put it all back together. Found it under the couch. Another time the sear wasn't in that groove from the safety & the bolt was sticking. Youtube videos finally got me through it.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Finally figured it out. Photobucket changed a bit since I last used them.


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

SailDesign said:


> The DISassembly is the easy part......


Boy you got that right. Mine used to make me so angry that I started cleaning it in the dishwasher (by itself). I don't know about the wisdom of that but it didn't seem to do it any harm.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Gonna hafta try that one... When the missus is away.


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

SailDesign said:


> Gonna hafta try that one... When the missus is away.


Good idea....cause I got busted. She was not happy...."keep your guns out of my dishwasher"

Nice pistol Babbalou! Those clip loaders are a real treat. How do you like that sight?


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

KeithC. said:


> Good idea....cause I got busted. She was not happy...."keep your guns out of my dishwasher"
> 
> Nice pistol Babbalou! Those clip loaders are a real treat. How do you like that sight?


I didn't get a chance to go to the range this weekend so I couldn't try out the sight. I shot about 700 rounds out of a nail gun but fence work isn't nearly as fun. But I think I'm going to like this sight. On the brightest setting it's more like 8-10 MOA but the dimmest setting is perfect. Just a tiny round dot, easily seen but probably won't obscure the target. Very snug fit, doesn't budge at all. My orange targets won't be a good idea but I got some 3" black ones that should work for 25 yards. Got enough ammo online for a month but I can't get time to go shoot. And another busy weekend coming up. Can't wait to retire in 3 years.


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

What model is that sight? I am looking for one for my Mark 2. I am getting older and it's harder to see the iron sights.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

KeithC. said:


> What model is that sight? I am looking for one for my Mark 2. I am getting older and it's harder to see the iron sights.


It's a Burris Fast Fire 3 & it comes in 3 MOA or 8 MOA. It has 3 manual brightness settings & an automatic brightness setting. Comes with a plastic cover. I like the low mount. It's a Burris part #410329. Oddly it's not on their website but I found it online from several sources. I got the 3 MOA since I like target shooting. I'll be 58 next month & I don't see iron sights nearly as well as I used to. I used to shoot 1" holes at 25 yards with my Browning Buckmark w/iron sights but I'm not sure I could now. *I forgot to mention that you can change the battery without removing the sight.


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks Babbalou. : )


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

KeithC. said:


> Thanks Babbalou. : )


 You're welcome. The sight & mount are a bit pricey but I hope to get years of use out of them.


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

Babbalou1956 said:


> You're welcome. The sight & mount are a bit pricey but I hope to get years of use out of them.


I didn't plan on getting blind when I got older, so good optics are always worth it to me.


----------

